# To be in this industry you have to...



## MACtastic (Feb 3, 2007)

I was thinking about this earlier today...what do you need in this industry in order to succeed? I'm not talking about the right tools, or an education from a top school. What do you need to be/need to have as a person in order to be in this industry, all the way from a retail MA to a professional MA? (I'm sure we could go on about this for ages!)


----------



## lara (Feb 3, 2007)

An excellent sense of humour and a thick skin.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_An excellent sense of humour and a thick skin._

 
Couldn't agree with you more....


----------



## martygreene (Feb 4, 2007)

Be honest with yourself, humble, and have NO ego.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 4, 2007)

Determination, good work ethic, good personality and even temper


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

all those things and a very, very long fuse ha. you're gonna have to be able to deal with models and customers giving you alot of shit, and that's hard sometimes. so you're gonna have to be in full control of your temper.


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 7, 2007)

You gotta love to learn. Keeping up with the latest techniques, trends, ingredients, etc. takes a lot out of you!


----------

